# 35 watt HID at Sams Club! Part deux



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2007)

Continuation of this thread .


----------



## billhess (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't understand all this talk about finding one at a local store. Log on to samsclub.com click on auctions, buy one for 41-45$ with shipping it will be 50-56$ and the ups man will bring it to your back door. I have bought several this way I paid as little as 28 and as much as 45. They seem to be going for 41-45 right now.


----------



## markone (Sep 27, 2007)

billhess said:


> I don't understand all this talk about finding one at a local store. Log on to samsclub.com click on auctions, buy one for 41-45$ with shipping it will be 50-56$ and the ups man will bring it to your back door. I have bought several this way I paid as little as 28 and as much as 45. They seem to be going for 41-45 right now.



Damn, let me say that 50USD is quite impressive price, keeping in mind that i payed 137USD to have it shipped to Italy, plus 33USD for import taxes :huh:.

I'm wondering about its manufacturing cost.


----------



## rolling (Sep 28, 2007)

I am getting very annoyed that nothing compareabale is available in europe 
 :scowl:


----------



## karlthev (Sep 28, 2007)

Please forgive me, this one covered about 1,000 times I'm sure but, I've missed the post!:shakehead I've got one of these and, dang good bang for the buck---probably the best bang for the buck however, bulb replacement?


Karl


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 28, 2007)

billhess said:


> I don't understand all this talk about finding one at a local store. Log on to samsclub.com click on auctions, buy one for 41-45$ with shipping it will be 50-56$ and the ups man will bring it to your back door. I have bought several this way I paid as little as 28 and as much as 45. They seem to be going for 41-45 right now.


 
You can deal with all that or just buy one from me for $55 shipped to the continental US.


----------



## markone (Sep 28, 2007)

rolling said:


> I am getting very annoyed that nothing compareabale is available in europe
> :scowl:



for only 420 USD 

http://www.powerleds.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p102_Microfire-Warrior-K2000-HID-searchlight.html


----------



## rolling (Sep 29, 2007)

markone said:


> for only 420 USD
> 
> http://www.powerleds.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p102_Microfire-Warrior-K2000-HID-searchlight.html



That´s nice isn´t it? :duh2:


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 29, 2007)

markone said:


> for only 420 USD
> 
> http://www.powerleds.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p102_Microfire-Warrior-K2000-HID-searchlight.html



That looks just like the Sam's club HID but it takes CR123s instead of a rechargeable battery pack. Here's a link to the Sam's club light...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145686


----------



## billhess (Sep 29, 2007)

bimemrboy318 said:


> You can deal with all that or just buy one from me for $55 shipped to the continental US.


 

I guess because I have bought several for 35 dollars, And it's no hassle a few mouse clicks and it's at your back door. I guess thats why your RE-SELLING them, to make money off of other people.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 29, 2007)

billhess said:


> I guess because I have bought several for 35 dollars, And it's no hassle a few mouse clicks and it's at your back door. I guess thats why your RE-SELLING them, to make money off of other people.



What do you think shipping costs for this 14 lbs object? Throw in the 3%+ that PayPal charges. USPS Parcel post to California is $16.75 before the delivery confirmation.

You tell me where I'm making money on other people... do the math.

If you're so gracious to do CPFrs a favor... then you ship it to them for $55 and tell us if you made any money.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 29, 2007)

bimemrboy318 said:


> What do you think shipping costs for this 14 lbs object? Throw in the 3%+ that PayPal charges. USPS Parcel post to California is $16.75 before the delivery confirmation.
> 
> You tell me where I'm making money on other people... do the math.
> 
> If you're so gracious to do CPFrs a favor... then you ship it to them for $55 and tell us if you made any money.



And in case anyone is wondering...

$34.61 * 6% sales tax = $36.69

Shipping from 40065 to 92064 = $17

PayPal fees = $1.90

Total = $55.59

So I guess I lost a bit on the CA sale.


----------



## picard (Sep 29, 2007)

How did you find HID light at samsclub online? I can't find HID light online. :mecry: Can someone post a link for that light for me?


----------



## thezman (Sep 29, 2007)

picard said:


> How did you find HID light at samsclub online?



At the top middle of the Sam's website, choose a store location. After you have a store picked out, type 882823 in the search box to see if there are any available for that store.
That should get you started.


----------



## LordAthens (Sep 29, 2007)

I found a local store that has them in stock, but online the price is coming up as $84.22. Is this an in-store markdown or is Sam's setting regional prices?


----------



## billhess (Sep 30, 2007)

bimemrboy318 said:


> And in case anyone is wondering...
> 
> $34.61 * 6% sales tax = $36.69
> 
> ...


 
it's funny how you use the absolute highest shipping cost, instead of an average. It's funny how you don't use 28$ which is what I have bought over 15 of them for. Are you actually trying to say you are doing this for charity? I actually bought one for 18$ and shipped it to a friend in ohio for a total cost of 34.97. I guess that would make up for the 60 cents you lose on the very seldom highest farthest shipping. Look lets not argue about pennies, you are buying them retail, when someone can do that themselves. you are paying a second shipping when someone could eliminate that. Are you saying you are trying to lose money?


----------



## billhess (Sep 30, 2007)

picard said:


> How did you find HID light at samsclub online? I can't find HID light online. :mecry: Can someone post a link for that light for me?


go to samsclub.com, in the bottom middle of the page is an icon that says auctions, click it and in the search box on the top left type hid. you will get pages of them to bid on.


----------



## Steve CS (Sep 30, 2007)

Billhess, rather if the guy is making a few bucks or not, why do you care? If he is, what's wrong with that anyway??


----------



## LitFuse (Sep 30, 2007)

You should also consider the cost of Sam's Club membership, which is $40 for most of us. It would be my guess that most folks buying from bimmerboy are not Sam's members. I see bimmerboy as providing a service to the members at a very reasonable cost.

I too sold a bunch of these for $55 shipped, and in the end it was not much of a moneymaker. That's fine though, as I never intended it to be. I mostly just wanted a couple for myself but couldn't see becoming a member for $40 just to buy a couple spotlights. I was also glad to be able to help others here get in on this deal that otherwise would not have. 

Peter 



billhess said:


> it's funny how you use the absolute highest shipping cost, instead of an average. It's funny how you don't use 28$ which is what I have bought over 15 of them for. Are you actually trying to say you are doing this for charity? I actually bought one for 18$ and shipped it to a friend in ohio for a total cost of 34.97. I guess that would make up for the 60 cents you lose on the very seldom highest farthest shipping. Look lets not argue about pennies, you are buying them retail, when someone can do that themselves. you are paying a second shipping when someone could eliminate that. Are you saying you are trying to lose money?


----------



## LitFuse (Sep 30, 2007)

Oops, dupe post...


----------



## billhess (Sep 30, 2007)

Steve CS said:


> Billhess, rather if the guy is making a few bucks or not, why do you care? If he is, what's wrong with that anyway??


 
I don't care, just as I assume you don't care if I tell everyone and save them some money.


----------



## billhess (Sep 30, 2007)

LitFuse said:


> I too sold a bunch of these for $55 shipped, and in the end it was not much of a moneymaker.
> 
> Peter


 
I never thought or said it was MUCH of a money maker, just that it was a money maker. I was just pointing out for some how to save some money. Not a lot of money, just some.


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 30, 2007)

When is it wrong to make a little money for providing a service? I think he forgot to figure in the cost of driving to a P.O. or UPS to ship them and his time for handling etc. It's a choice and no reason to bash anyone.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Matrix. Gas isn't free, ya know.


----------



## billhess (Sep 30, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> When is it wrong to make a little money for providing a service? I think he forgot to figure in the cost of driving to a P.O. or UPS to ship them and his time for handling etc. It's a choice and no reason to bash anyone.


 
okay folks listen closely nothing wrong with making money, not saying it's alot, not saying anything other than SOME could save some money cutting out the middle man. Nothing more nothing less. Don't read more into it. If you want a light cheaper buy it yourself MOST times. Don't buy it from someone that buys it and pays shipping and resells it. Not in every single case, yes you can find an exception to the rule. wow it's a simple economic principle: the less people that handle it the less mark-up.


----------



## Phaetos (Sep 30, 2007)

billhess said:


> I don't understand all this talk about finding one at a local store. Log on to samsclub.com click on auctions, buy one for 41-45$ with shipping it will be 50-56$ and the ups man will bring it to your back door. I have bought several this way I paid as little as 28 and as much as 45. They seem to be going for 41-45 right now.




didn't knwo you could do that. Going to register and check it out.


----------



## FredM (Oct 1, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> It's a choice and no reason to bash anyone.



To be fair the guy who was basically advertising in our light discussion thread ,which is not where it belongs, kinda struck first with the "do the math" and " If you're so gracious to do CPFrs a favor..." . That was uncalled for.


His ad was disguised as a question and it was answered. If he chooses to resell these suckers then it needs to be put in the proper forum. This thread is long enough without ads.


----------



## crazyglockman (Oct 1, 2007)

bimemrboy318 said:


> You can deal with all that or just buy one from me for $55 shipped to the continental US.


 
I would like to buy one from you if still available where do I send the money? Thanks, 
Charles


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 4, 2007)

FYI, the 3 remaining hold out Sams in my area are starting to lower the price, anyone in or near Folsom, CA. they are $59.12 there.


----------



## Oznog (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm looking at samsclub.com and no longer getting any hits for "hid", and I'm fairly sure that's what I did before.

Doesn't the auction site require a Sam's membership? I was waiting for the Sam's in my area to drop down (last I saw was $80 IIRC) and find one of those visitor day membership cards or find somebody to walk in with. It's not gonna work that way for online auctions.


----------



## Scott Packard (Oct 6, 2007)

Search for power on board. You'd need a membership though to buy, from what I remember.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 7, 2007)

billhess said:


> Look lets not argue about pennies, you are buying them retail, when someone can do that themselves.


 
Yes, profit is evil. Only Sam's Club should be allowed to sell these to anybody. And anybody who happens to stumble upon bimemrboy318's offer without knowledge, desire, or ability to find the light at Sam's Club, should be automatically redirected to Sam's Club.

I bought 13 of these lights when they were $30 with tax at a Sam's Club 160 mile round trip from me. I sold them to CPF members for $55-60 shipped in the US 48 states. Am I evil? There's $30 "profit" right there, billhess. But... shipping across the country was $20, and not much less for right next door. Average out gas costs at 20 mpg for 160 miles is $24 dollars, or about $2 a light. Don't forget the half-day of time to pick them up. Don't forget PayPal. Don't forget the time and materials for me to provide decent packaging and time involved in taking them down to the UPS or PO to deliver them.

Yes, clearly I was greedy. And I never had one customer complain they were getting ripped. Maybe they could not or would not find a cheaper way to acquire the light at the time, but that does not mean that bimemrboy318, myself or other resellers like us are doing it for profit. If I factor in all the time and trips and waiting in lines I put into this venture, it truly was a labor of love. Luckily, my customers had more appreciation for that reality.


----------



## billhess (Oct 7, 2007)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Yes, profit is evil. Only Sam's Club should be allowed to sell these to anybody. And anybody who happens to stumble upon bimemrboy318's offer without knowledge, desire, or ability to find the light at Sam's Club, should be automatically redirected to Sam's Club.
> 
> I bought 13 of these lights when they were $30 with tax at a Sam's Club 160 mile round trip from me. I sold them to CPF members for $55-60 shipped in the US 48 states. Am I evil? There's $30 "profit" right there, billhess. But... shipping across the country was $20, and not much less for right next door. Average out gas costs at 20 mpg for 160 miles is $24 dollars, or about $2 a light. Don't forget the half-day of time to pick them up. Don't forget PayPal. Don't forget the time and materials for me to provide decent packaging and time involved in taking them down to the UPS or PO to deliver them.
> 
> Yes, clearly I was greedy. And I never had one customer complain they were getting ripped. Maybe they could not or would not find a cheaper way to acquire the light at the time, but that does not mean that bimemrboy318, myself or other resellers like us are doing it for profit. If I factor in all the time and trips and waiting in lines I put into this venture, it truly was a labor of love. Luckily, my customers had more appreciation for that reality.


 
Incase you missed this, here it is again:
okay folks listen closely nothing wrong with making money, not saying it's alot, not saying anything other than SOME could save some money cutting out the middle man. Nothing more nothing less. Don't read more into it. If you want a light cheaper buy it yourself MOST times. Don't buy it from someone that buys it and pays shipping and resells it. Not in every single case, yes you can find an exception to the rule. wow it's a simple economic principle: the less people that handle it the less mark-up.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 7, 2007)

I know this has probably been answered many times before, but I don't feel like scavenging through many pages.

What is the Candle power and Lumen rating on this HID light? 

35 watts only tells me so much.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 7, 2007)

Quickstrike said:


> I know this has probably been answered many times before, but I don't feel like scavenging through many pages.
> 
> What is the Candle power and Lumen rating on this HID light?
> 
> 35 watts only tells me so much.


 

I don't know about the candle power but I read that it has around 250,000 lux somewhere. I believe the lumens are around 3,200-3,500. It really is incredibly bright! If you can pick one up for less than $60 it is a true bargin. 
This will most likely be the best price on an HID ever!


----------



## Scott Packard (Oct 8, 2007)

Soon after I bought my HID retail it exhibited charge level problems. It would indicate full after a charge but if I lit it for 30 seconds then turned it off I'd only get one red LED (low charge). I figured it was a bad battery pack but for the most part ignored it - I still got around 60 minutes of runtime.
Today I took one old-ish 12V7.2Ah battery pack from a four-pack of a UPS was being excessed and replaced it. The old pack read 9.3V after being fully charged then lit for 30 seconds. New pack reads 12.3V before I put it into the light. The only mod I had to do was recrimp 1/4" spade lugs to match those on the UPS battery. The original lugs were 1/8".


----------



## mrQQ (Oct 14, 2007)

hey, did anyone figured out how to buy one of those in europe, without paying second time that much for shipping..?


----------



## Lobo (Oct 15, 2007)

mrQQ said:


> hey, did anyone figured out how to buy one of those in europe, without paying second time that much for shipping..?



+1 on that. Does anyone now how much shipping is to Europe?


----------



## kanarie (Oct 16, 2007)

just bought one on Ebay
The shipment to the EU was more expensive than the HID was ($60HID +$62.40 ship.)
I hope it is worth it


----------



## Lobo (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn. How much does it weigh?


----------



## James S (Oct 16, 2007)

price is starting to come down in Savannah, GA. Visited that SAMS the other day and they reduced to $84.99 so in another 6 months I'll probably buy the last ones off the pallet  As far as I can tell form watching the display over the last year, they haven't sold any in the last 6 months at all.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 16, 2007)

I just received mine yesterday... it is pretty bright!

Took it outside at around 1 am. Turned it on and was forced to aim it down towards the asphalt.. in fear the side spill might wake up my neighbors.

Walked down to the school grounds across the street from my house, light still pointed down.

Aimed at the tops of some trees several blocks away. No problem illuminating the tree.

Realized that there were some condos not too far away from where I was shining, so I decided to turn it off.

With this light, you really have to take it out of the urban environment... so as to not disturb the neighbors.


----------



## mrQQ (Oct 22, 2007)

if only we could get any in EU..


----------



## Gadget_Guru (Nov 7, 2007)

There are a few left in the Concord, NH Sam's Club for $18.03, with no sales tax. I had a friend near there snag some for me...


----------



## Alero (Nov 7, 2007)

Sheesh! Would someone in Concord be willing to buy 2 of them for me? I can paypal you, pay with credit card over the phone when you're at Sam's, or whatever works for you.

Then you could either ship them in Texas, or I could pay you to bring them to me. I'll be in Rochester in about 2 weeks for a convention.

I'm open to ideas!

my email is [email protected]


----------



## KevinL (Nov 9, 2007)

Are these the Power on Board/Vector 35W's? I can't see the page, something about members only. If you guys would be willing to ship a couple of units overseas, I could really use your help (and throw in a bit of extra for your time/gas).


----------



## griff (Nov 9, 2007)

SAVE YOUR MONEY


----------



## BrokenR1 (Nov 9, 2007)

griff said:


> SAVE YOUR MONEY


 
Thank you for your helpful advice.


----------



## BrokenR1 (Nov 9, 2007)

KevinL said:


> Are these the Power on Board/Vector 35W's? I can't see the page, something about members only. If you guys would be willing to ship a couple of units overseas, I could really use your help (and throw in a bit of extra for your time/gas).


 
Try this. I think you still need a membership to bid though.

http://auctions.samsclub.com/Script...m&TitleOnly=N&SearchMode=gallery&prodname=hid


----------



## KevinL (Nov 9, 2007)

BrokenR1 said:


> Try this. I think you still need a membership to bid though.
> 
> http://auctions.samsclub.com/Script...m&TitleOnly=N&SearchMode=gallery&prodname=hid


*
All items offered in Auctions will be shipped standard ground by SAM'S CLUB Preferred Shipping Carrier within the 48 contiguous US states.*

Who missed the 'overseas' part in my post?  Please don't assume everybody lives in the US..


----------



## Bort (Nov 9, 2007)

How does the Sam's club HID compare to this 35w version on Ebay?
http://cgi.ebay.com/VECTOR-POWER-ON...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 9, 2007)

So KANARIE. Did you get it yet, if not i will tell you it WAS worth it..!!


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 9, 2007)

Bort said:


> How does the Sam's club HID compare to this 35w version on Ebay?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VECTOR-POWER-ON...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
It's the same light.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 12, 2007)

As of this post anyone near Folsom CA. the Sam's there has 12 left at *$17.09* each. I can't get there but hope a fellow Flashaholic can score an awesome deal.:santa:


----------



## mrQQ (Nov 13, 2007)

Dang, if only anybody could buy some and ship them to europe, i'd buy at least two!


----------



## James S (Nov 13, 2007)

_silly wrong post snipped..._

how did I do that?! LOL, must be on pain meds or something


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 13, 2007)

Wrong thread James S?:wave:


----------



## Cats Are Gods (Nov 13, 2007)

Beamhead said:


> As of this post anyone near Folsom CA. the Sam's there has 12 left at *$17.09* each. I can't get there but hope a fellow Flashaholic can score an awesome deal.:santa:



My son works there and told me about this. Just got one home and it is more than awesome. I live up in the hills and it easily illuminates the trees across the valley. It gotta be the equivalent of a 747 landing light!

I'm getting every one they have left tomorrow for those who are interested.


----------



## Trekmeister (Nov 13, 2007)

mrQQ said:


> Dang, if only anybody could buy some and ship them to europe, i'd buy at least two!



+1 one on that!
(well probably not two but I would definetly buy one!)


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 13, 2007)

Cats Are Gods said:


> My son works there and told me about this. Just got one home and it is more than awesome. I live up in the hills and it easily illuminates the trees across the valley. It gotta be the equivalent of a 747 landing light!
> 
> I'm getting every one they have left tomorrow for those who are interested.


 
:welcome: They had some left?:huh: I might have to meet ya there and stake my claim to a few.


----------



## kanarie (Nov 16, 2007)

An advice for people who have one shipped oversees.
Ask the seller to remove the adapter and the battery. The flashlight will now be 1kg instead of 5,5kg. It is often cheaper to buy a new battery (than pay for the extra shipment costs.)


anyone modded this light to use it with a nimh/Li-ion battery pack?
I think you can get the same power at a fraction (12-20%) of the weight
of the lead acid battery.
anyone?


----------



## Zot (Nov 16, 2007)

I would like to get one of these from you please. 
Let me know if you were able to get any more. Thanks.



Cats Are Gods said:


> My son works there and told me about this. Just got one home and it is more than awesome. I live up in the hills and it easily illuminates the trees across the valley. It gotta be the equivalent of a 747 landing light!
> 
> I'm getting every one they have left tomorrow for those who are interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## vetkaw63 (Nov 18, 2007)

I would take one, if you decide to do that.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## nightstalker101 (Nov 18, 2007)

Cats Are Gods said:


> My son works there and told me about this. Just got one home and it is more than awesome. I live up in the hills and it easily illuminates the trees across the valley. It gotta be the equivalent of a 747 landing light!
> 
> I'm getting every one they have left tomorrow for those who are interested.


 

If you get any I would take one too, I wish my sams club had these. PM me if you can get me one. Thanks


----------



## vetkaw63 (Nov 19, 2007)

nightstalker101 said:


> If you get any I would take one too, I wish my sams club had these. PM me if you can get me one. Thanks



I emailed Cats Are Gods. He said they were all sold out the next day.
Mike


----------



## nightstalker101 (Nov 19, 2007)

vetkaw63 said:


> I emailed Cats Are Gods. He said they were all sold out the next day.
> Mike


 
Ok, thanks


----------



## Lightfantastic (Nov 28, 2007)

Just got mine from the Sam's Club auction site. Yeowsers!!! It already blew my 6D ROP away. It wasn't very charged, so tomorrow night should be interesting. $31 won the auction and $10 for taxes, shipping and handling. I couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## illumiGeek (Nov 29, 2007)

I just got back from my local Sam's and they still have 'em, but at the original price. No discount/closeout pricing here.


----------



## DesertDoc (Nov 30, 2007)

What's the going retail price at Sam's Club?


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought I would jump in and say I got mine yesterday from ebay and it is a beauty of a light. 

Reason I bring this up is there are a lot of them on ebay and overseas guys most of the ones I looked at would ship them overseas. 

The price on ebay starts at $42.00 plus shipping up to $75.00 plus shipping and these are the "Buy It Now" ones not the bidding wars. 

Search Vector HID or Harbor Freight.


----------



## mrQQ (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah, but 70$ for shipping is really much for a poor country like mine


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 1, 2007)

mrQQ said:


> yeah, but 70$ for shipping is really much for a poor country like mine


 

Yeah that does suck, $70.00 is crazy almost the cost of two lights.


----------



## mrQQ (Dec 1, 2007)

i wonder if it would be possible to arrange some shipping through someone in US, but i guess there isn't any cheap shipping from US overseas..?


----------



## StuGatz (Dec 2, 2007)

Just returned from an over-nighter in the mountains. WOW! did this spotlight illuminate some terrain! That was three ridge-lines over!


----------



## Lightfantastic (Dec 10, 2007)

Around my place, the deer have taken to wearing sunglasses at night!


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 10, 2007)

I brought mine to work the other day and to see the wow factor that it brings to peoples faces when they see it roar to life still makes me laugh.

I was drving around the parking lot using it to light up vehicles and so on. When I came back in one of the male nurse asked me if I thought that light was a bit of overkill?

I replied: "Nope, it still not bright enough for me". :thumbsup:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 10, 2007)

djblank87 said:


> When I came back in one of the male nurse asked me if I thought that light was a bit of overkill?


 

Why, yes, of course it is! That's the whole point in having it, isn't it? I honestly can't say that I have had a "legitimate" reason to use this light! I still love the picture on the box which shows the light on it's stand pointing to a flat car tire at night from about two feet away, suggesting this is one scenario in which one might use this light. If you actually changed the flat tire with the light this close, you would have to get in your car and wait for a half hour before driving until your pupils dared to open up again!


----------



## jake25 (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont know what the situation is right now but i found a sams club that carries them for around 50$

it is kinda far, but if there enough demand i might venture out there again and get some to the cpfers


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 10, 2007)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I still love the picture on the box which shows the light on it's stand pointing to a flat car tire at night from about two feet away, suggesting this is one scenario in which one might use this light. If you actually changed the flat tire with the light this close, you would have to get in your car and wait for a half hour before driving until your pupils dared to open up again!


 

yeah I got a kick out of that to. Heck, forget changing the tire you can just light up the nearest tow truck within a mile or so to come and do it for you.


----------



## Phaetos (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I can't seem to find them on Sam's Auction site anymore. What term should I use or was used recently to find them?


----------



## thezman (Dec 13, 2007)

I just checked the auction page I had bookmarked for the Sams HID and it say the item is sold out.


----------



## Phaetos (Dec 13, 2007)

:mecry: Just when I actually had the money to get one ...


----------



## ez78 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well there are still tons of those on ebay I think. Try "hid spotlight".


----------



## James S (Dec 15, 2007)

the SAMS in Savannah GA reduced their price again, to $69... they just dont want to discount this and clear them out  But I'll keep watching.

They have however discounted the remaining playground grade rubber mulch stuff to $5.50 or so a bag, which is almost down to half what Lowes charges for it, so I'll probably spend my money on that, it's nice stuff for under the swingset.


----------



## srvctec (Jan 24, 2008)

Bringing this thread back to life again. I just won an auction on Samsclub.com for $37 for one of these. I've been keeping my eye on them at my local Sam's and they are still $84.99. I don't know if they'll ever mark them down. This will be my very first HID and seems like a fantastic price to get into the world of HID. I'll post my shock and amazement (for a spotlight, I only have a 500,000 cp halogen) when I get the thing in a week or so.


----------



## James S (Jan 29, 2008)

Was back at the closest SAMS to me yesterday and they had only 3 left because they had lowered the price to $19.95!! So I bought one of them, but didn't have the cash with me to pick up any more than that. So I got a cheap spare.

But if you have a local sams, perhaps now is a good time to go look. I dont know if the decisions as to what to blow out are entirely local, but it might be worth a second look. It wasn't that long ago they were still selling at $70 here.


----------



## mrQQ (Jan 29, 2008)

anybody want to ship one to europe?


----------



## slagell (Jan 29, 2008)

Where in the Sam's store do you find flashlights? I have never found a flashlight at Sam's Club here.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 29, 2008)

I just picked up (4) more at $32 each. I asked the manager if I could buy the whole palet for $20 each and...........he said no. :devil:

Sorry, these are spoken for. At this price I'm buying them as gifts for my non-flashaholic friends/family. Who knows maybe I can steer a few of them to the bright side.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 7, 2008)

Just my luck- spend $37 and shipping/tax for around $50 total a little over a month ago and now (just checked tonight) my local Sam's has half a pallet of these for $19.98 each. I think I'll get one for a spare at this price. I don't really need even one, but I can't pass up a bargain, especially when it comes to lights.


----------



## RichM (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought 7 of them before Christmas as gifts from the Sam's Club in Elmira, NY for $35.

The closest Sam's to me is in Vestal, NY and they've had a pallet of them for $84 that sat there untouched since around Thanksgiving. I checked the price online once or twice a week since then. This past Monday they finally reduced the price to $19.81 so I bought 7 more. That's less than the cost and S&H for just a replacement battery.

So, now I have two in the vehicles and two in the house and another two on the shelf as spares.

The Vestal, NY store still has some left at that price.

By the way, the guy at the door who checks your receipt made a comment about them looking like quite an impressive light. I told him how bright they are and how cheap they were on closeout and he was going to buy a couple when he finished work.

Rich


----------



## StuGatz (Mar 10, 2008)

Scored four more... Simply stunning price for a real workhorse of a spotlight!!!


----------



## RichM (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's something interesting. 

I was thinking about buying a few more today. So, I checked the web site for stock at the local Sam's club (Vestal, NY) and the price went WAY up.

Pick Up: $89.64 

Club #6366 

This is the same store I bought them at last week for $19.81

Rich


----------



## slagell (Mar 12, 2008)

Bummer. I was going to buy a bunch last Sunday and sell them for $40, but everyone thought that was crazy expensive. So I didn't get any because it was like 90-100 miles away.


----------



## CM (Mar 13, 2008)

RichM said:


> Here's something interesting.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a few more today. So, I checked the web site for stock at the local Sam's club (Vestal, NY) and the price went WAY up.
> 
> ...



Yep, I was going to pick up a few more for my car (they're the same lamp used in my headlamp and they cost an arm and a leg to replace) and now they're back up to $89.64 in my area. Heck, even at that price I think they're worth it.


----------



## KuoH (Mar 13, 2008)

I guess the jig is up, good thing I picked up a couple of extras before it went up. Now I'm thinking I should've bought the whole pallet.

KuoH



CM said:


> Yep, I was going to pick up a few more for my car (they're the same lamp used in my headlamp and they cost an arm and a leg to replace) and now they're back up to $89.64 in my area.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to check at my Sam's and see if they went back up. Really glad I got 2 for myself and 1 for my Dad.


----------



## StuGatz (Mar 14, 2008)

Back up near original price??? Are they trying to drive us crazy???  I mean...


----------



## KuoH (Mar 14, 2008)

I expect that they'll just sit there like before, until the price drops again. Most of the people who visit Sams wouldn't spend that much on a light that looks like any other light. I used mine the other night to help the landlord do some roof repairs, and when he came down, he said "Wow that's a bright light, must be pretty expensive! What did it cost, $20?" Well, he was right at the time, but it just goes to show what the unenlightened think of it even after seeing it turned on.

KuoH



StuGatz said:


> Back up near original price??? Are they trying to drive us crazy???  I mean...


----------



## StuGatz (Mar 14, 2008)

KuoH said:


> ...he said "Wow that's a bright light, must be pretty expensive! What did it cost, $20?"...



 I LOVE those types of comments.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 14, 2008)

KuoH said:


> Most of the people who visit Sams wouldn't spend that much on a light that looks like any other light. I used mine the other night to help the landlord do some roof repairs, and when he came down, he said "Wow that's a bright light, must be pretty expensive! What did it cost, $20?"


 

Which is why Sam's couldn't sell any at $100 and had slash the price insanely just to sell any. Let's see... the lights in their warehouse's have a blue tint, and the HID have a blue tint, so when one turns the HID on in the warehouse and shines it at the ceiling, one's reaction is... very unimpressive at $20, and "you-gotta-be-kidding-me" at $100. So now Sam's decide they'll sell a boatload by bumping them back up to $100 right at the beginning of "longer days-shorter nights" season? What brainiac came up with that?


----------



## srvctec (Mar 14, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Which is why Sam's couldn't sell any at $100 and had slash the price insanely just to sell any. Let's see... the lights in their warehouse's have a blue tint, and the HID have a blue tint, so when one turns the HID on in the warehouse and shines it at the ceiling, one's reaction is... very unimpressive at $20, and "you-gotta-be-kidding-me" at $100. So now Sam's decide they'll sell a boatload by bumping them back up to $100 right at the beginning of "longer days-shorter nights" season? What brainiac came up with that?



+1

I think somebody at Sam's corporate offices has their head up their butt. 

I just checked the local Sam's tonight and they are back up to $89.64 and still have a half pallet left. I don't think they sold 5 in the last whole year at the $89.64 price, because I checked on them every week since they stocked them hoping they'd eventually go on clearance- _*permanently*_.

:thumbsdow:hairpull:


----------



## slagell (Mar 14, 2008)

You know, you don't actually have to go to a store to see the price or if they have any in stock. Just for "HID rechargeable spotlight" and choose the store location on their web site.


----------



## mtsao (Mar 14, 2008)

_Advertisement and pointer to MarketPlace ad removed.

Please don't use threads regarding similar products to advertise your own offerings. - Empath_


----------



## mtsao (Mar 19, 2008)

mtsao said:


> _Advertisement and pointer to MarketPlace ad removed.
> 
> Please don't use threads regarding similar products to advertise your own offerings. - Empath_



Empath - Sorry, I'm obviously a noob :wave:. I Wondered whether it was proper to link to a sales thread, and decided since others were posting about wanting to buy this light, can't be that bad to help them out...I guess I was wrong. Sorry! I'd be most grateful if you'd send me a PM if I've misunderstood.


----------



## TwoWheelNomad (Mar 20, 2008)

*35 watt HID Batteries*

If any one else has battery issues, these are the best I could find at the lowest price that will fit in these and they are 9ah insted of 7ah. Should give better runtime. My battery is only giving me 56min runtime so I'll be buying one of these soon.

http://www.americanbatterycompany.com/batteries/generic/518/

http://www.apexbattery.com/universa...ed-lead-acid-batteries-universal-battery.html

http://www.factoriesonline.com/ProductInfo.aspx?id=2442124

Same seller as above but on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/UNIVERSAL-UB1290-12V-9AH-BATTERY_W0QQitemZ360026435824QQcmdZViewItem


Some one mentioned a LiIon mod for this? I think that might cost a fortune to do LiIon pack for this that will give us a decent runtime won't it? Maybe Im wrong but doesn't seem like it would be worth it cost wise when you can get a SLA for around 30 shipped. D size LiIon are 35 a piece I think, and good 18650 are around 12 a piece. Unless you have a lot of laptop battery packs you could tear up and get 18650s from. Hmm I'll have to see what I have lying around the shop...  And how many NIMH would it take to get a good runtime? :laughing:

Any one got a lead on replacement bulbs for these? Always nice to have a spare.


----------



## Kremer (Mar 20, 2008)

This size is pretty common in emergency lighting and alarm systems. I think I've even seen them in Lowes back in the lighting department with the emergency lights. If anyone has a batteries+ store or other specialty battery shop nearby they probably have them too, for cheap.

You'll find these with both 1/4" and 3/16" tabs on them. The connectors in the light are 3/16" but it isn't a big deal to cut and re-terminate them with the 1/4" spade connectors.

EDIT: The battery company that we use at work for UPS's has these and I think the last one I asked the guy for cost me ~$12.


----------



## Rancor37 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QURK48/?tag=cpf0b6-20 amazon $42?


----------



## Kremer (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 35 watt HID Batteries*



TwoWheelNomad said:


> Some one mentioned a LiIon mod for this? I think that might cost a fortune to do LiIon pack for this that will give us a decent runtime won't it? Maybe Im wrong but doesn't seem like it would be worth it cost wise when you can get a SLA for around 30 shipped. D size LiIon are 35 a piece I think, and good 18650 are around 12 a piece. Unless you have a lot of laptop battery packs you could tear up and get 18650s from. Hmm I'll have to see what I have lying around the shop...  And how many NIMH would it take to get a good runtime? :laughing:



One could probably make up a D cell NiMh pack, and it should fit in the light just fine. But at $65 for the ten 10Ah Tenergy D's I just bought for household use I'd rather stick with the SLA, and the NiMh pack wouldn't be much if any lighter.


----------



## Probedude (Mar 25, 2008)

Received mine today (Ebay purchase). Wow! I didn't know I had this much particulate matter in the air! Birds in trees were freaked out, and that was just from the spill. Amazing throw. 

Is there a recommended way to operate this HID light? As in "when using it, run it for at least 10 mins each time for max bulb life". Also, I know with our InFocus projectors they cannot be bumped when turned on or the bulb will prematurely fail. Is there such a danger with this?

TIA,
Dave


----------



## husky20 (Mar 25, 2008)

Probedude said:


> Received mine today (Ebay purchase). Wow! I didn't know I had this much particulate matter in the air! Birds in trees were freaked out, and that was just from the spill. Amazing throw.
> 
> Is there a recommended way to operate this HID light? As in "when using it, run it for at least 10 mins each time for max bulb life". Also, I know with our InFocus projectors they cannot be bumped when turned on or the bulb will prematurely fail. Is there such a danger with this?
> 
> ...


yes i noticed the same thing i shined mine and man there was so much dust in the air i could not believe it.I live in the desert and shined it on some mountains behind where i live and it was like a giant dust laser!


----------



## BrighTor (Apr 8, 2008)

Have these lights been changed or upgraded? I ordered one from the Sams auction site and it seems very different from the one I bought from the store and returned. I remember the one I bought around the beginning of '07 being very blue tinted and taking a while to warm up. This one is pretty white and seems to be pretty much instant-on. 

It says HID on the light, and it's the same form factor as the previous one I owned. I am just amazed at how fast it comes on.


----------



## TwoWheelNomad (Apr 8, 2008)

*Help...*

Has any one else had this happen? I went to charge mine the other day and all I got when I plugged in the charger was a clicking sound and the charge light blinking. I thought the battery had died so I pulled it out to check it and it was reading 12.3v. Tried a similar charger with similar results. Tried hooking it up in the car to charge it and it didn't click, but apparently didn't do much else either as it still would not come on after charging for the night. Unit appears completely dead if not hooked up to a charger of some kind. Bought a replacement battery but it does the same thing with the new battery. Are there fuses on these things? Is the charger circuit blown? Ballast? Any ideas any one? I wonder if there's a manufactures warranty of some kind. Any one know where to look for support for Power On Board Vector lights?


----------



## Kremer (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Help...*



TwoWheelNomad said:


> Are there fuses on these things?



Yep, there's a 10A ATO (medium size car blade fuse) in a rectangular black holder on the red wire from the battery, it's about 8" up the wire. I'd check that first.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Help...*



Kremer said:


> Yep, there's a 10A ATO (medium size car blade fuse) in a rectangular black holder on the red wire from the battery, it's about 8" up the wire. I'd check that first.



I might also add to make sure and try to find out what blew the fuse *if* in fact it did open. If a new fuse is installed without first locating the cause of the extra current (shorted wire from worn insulation or poor routing, etc.), the replacement will fry too.

It could be something as simple as a loose connection somewhere inside the light causing these symptoms as well. I haven't had this problem with mine, just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Help...*



srvctec said:


> It could be something as simple as a loose connection somewhere inside the light causing these symptoms as well.


 
I have heard reports of loose connections from the factory on this light causing similar symptoms to yours. mostly at the battery, but mine had a loose connection deeper in. it wasn't causing problems, but I found it when In took the bulb and lens out to clean the inside of the lens.


----------



## LED_astray (Jul 5, 2008)

Reported Mr. "Happiness"


----------



## srvctec (Jul 5, 2008)

LED_astray said:


> Reported Mr. "Happiness"



:huh2: :shrug:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 6, 2008)

srvctec said:


> :huh2: :shrug:


apparently that "person" was a spambot.
We are supposed to report them and post after their post it was reported.


----------



## LED_astray (Jul 6, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> srvctec said:
> 
> 
> > :huh2: :shrug:
> ...



Sorry, yes someone spamming about our / your / his happiness. (Once he disappears my comment makes less sense. I'd sorta' prefer we didn't post, just report. It'd make the repaired threads cleaner, but it probably causes many more reports to the admins. So I'll do it their way, when I remember....)


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad I found this thread. This will be my first foray into a HID light. I went to the sams club auction site and bougt 3 of them for 28.00 each plus about 18.00 bucks in shipping. Good deal. 
Somebody here said these were a copy of the Ammondotech Light(?) and it has the 6000K bulb where the other has the 4200K. 
Does anyone know if the 4200K bulb is retriofittable to these units?


----------



## BVH (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, same as original Amondotech light and yes, easy to swap out the bulb with a 4200K. Just have to buy them and stuff them in. No mods needed.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks. Do you have an online source as to where to buy these bulbs or do you get them direct from amondotech?


----------



## BVH (Jul 6, 2008)

I took a quick look on MattK's Batteryjunction.com site (he took over some of the Amondotech items). Didn't see individual bulbs so you might PM him from here or go to the site and ask him if he sells the old "illuminator" or the current Mega-Illuminator 4200K bulbs (I believe they are the same bulb).


----------



## Stereodude (Jul 6, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> Thanks. Do you have an online source as to where to buy these bulbs or do you get them direct from amondotech?


Check out this thread in the MarketPlace.


----------



## SafetyBob (Jul 7, 2008)

Seth, how do you like the new bulbs? I left the same question on the Markerplace link too, but what do you think about them? Interested in your opinion.

Bob E.


----------



## Stereodude (Jul 7, 2008)

SafetyBob said:


> Seth, how do you like the new bulbs? I left the same question on the Markerplace link too, but what do you think about them? Interested in your opinion.


They seem to be just like the original, but in a better color temperature. The bulbs go in really easily. The connectors on the included harness even matches the one in the light. You only have to cut off a rubber grommet from the new bulb's wires.

Here are two "white wall" shots with a daylight (5500k) color balance on the camera.









Despite looking slightly yellow on the wall inside they have much better color rendition outside at night.

For the sake of full disclosure, I should point out that one of the two shims that positioned the bulb was excluded (not intentionally) from the 4300k bulb POB when the picture was taken though I don't believe it had much effect on the shot. I later found the shim on the floor and put it back in the light. I guess I should take new pictures.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 11, 2008)

My 3 lights showed up from Sams Today and I'm excited. This is a sleeper of a deal. I'm charging one up now but if its as good as I think its going to be then I'm gonna grab a few more.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, the lights charged up and only 1 out of the three work. So I called them and they (Sams Club) is sending me a return ship tag. so I'l order a couple more to see if I can get three atleast that all work. These things are bright so I am impressed enough to go thru the trouble of returning them. At least its not costing me anything for the return.


----------



## Stereodude (Jul 12, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> Well, the lights charged up and only 1 out of the three work. So I called them and they (Sams Club) is sending me a return ship tag. so I'l order a couple more to see if I can get three atleast that all work. These things are bright so I am impressed enough to go thru the trouble of returning them. At least its not costing me anything for the return.


Did you open them up and check for loose connections in the battery compartment? That happened to a lot of people who bought them.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 13, 2008)

I will check that, Thanks.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 13, 2008)

Well , That fixed one of the two that was not working. Pulled the back off and the negative wire was detached.
I reattached it and it lit up just fine. I have it on the charger now getting a full charge. This one was clicking before when I tried to charge it and now it its charging up fine. 
The other unit was charged up for a few hours but all I get is the bulb just flashes on for just a moment like its trying to light up but can't. so that one maybe something else. I am going to try charging it up all the way to see if that changes anything . Both wires were attached to the battery. But it was showing fully charged then not then showing fully charged. I am not sure about this one but we'll see.
I appreciate the advice as now I have two that work.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 13, 2008)

Now that you've got one working one, you might try carefully swapping the bulbs to see if the problem is the bulb or the electronics.


----------



## BMF (Jul 14, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> Well , That fixed one of the two that was not working. Pulled the back off and the negative wire was detached.
> I reattached it and it lit up just fine. I have it on the charger now getting a full charge. This one was clicking before when I tried to charge it and now it its charging up fine.
> The other unit was charged up for a few hours but all I get is the bulb just flashes on for just a moment like its trying to light up but can't. so that one maybe something else. I am going to try charging it up all the way to see if that changes anything . Both wires were attached to the battery. But it was showing fully charged then not then showing fully charged. I am not sure about this one but we'll see.
> I appreciate the advice as now I have two that work.


 

I got one exactly the same problem: fully charged but only a flash trying to turn on but coudln't. I ended return it back to Sams and if they put it back on sale without checking we'll have trouble buying bad products here at Sams Club.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 14, 2008)

I think the thing to do is that I'm going to write across the box in large letters in magic marker is DEFECTIVE. that should preclude them from reshipping the item to someone else.


----------



## m16a (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't seem able to find this light on the site, so I checked the sams club auction site. However, some sort of log in is required. Can you just register and set up a paypal on there like any other buying site or is some sort of membership required?


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 14, 2008)

You have to have a Sams club membership to log in and buy the lights.


----------



## Tensix (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.vvme.com/product/detail-20026.html

$5.99 for a pair of H7s.  The company has good reviews from some of the car forums that I am on. Anyone buy from them?


----------



## Morepower! (Jul 16, 2008)

Tensix said:


> http://www.vvme.com/product/detail-20026.html
> 
> $5.99 for a pair of H7s.  The company has good reviews from some of the car forums that I am on. Anyone buy from them?


 
Well, I just tried placing an order with them as their prices seem pretty good but when I tried paying by PayPal I got this mgs "Unable to process payment. Please contact the merchant as the shipping address provided by the merchant is invalid, and the merchant has requested that your order must be shipped to that address." So I sent them an e-mail telling them about the problem and this was their reply:
 
Dear customer,

Thanks for contacting us, please tell me your paypal email,please, and what hid kit would you want, and how much is the total price would be, 
we will send you a money request from paypal , then you can pay directly. 
 
Thanks, regards.

Does this sound a bit suss to anyone ? Or is it just me ?


----------



## climberkid (Jul 16, 2008)

that seems like thats what should be done. they charge you the amount through paypal and you pay it that way....careful still though.


----------



## FredM (Jul 16, 2008)

Morepower! said:


> Well, I just tried placing an order with them as their prices seem pretty good but
> Does this sound a bit suss to anyone ? Or is it just me ?
> [/COLOR][/FONT]
> [/FONT]



Probably they have some setting wrong on their site that is hard to fix. If their english is bad then paypal probably will not help them fix it. Having them send you an invoice is no different than paying directly without one. 

It is all in paypal settings, has nothing to do with the company being good or bad. So if you felt OK about them before I would not let this change your feeling.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jul 23, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> Check out this thread in the MarketPlace.


 
Well, I received the 4300K bulbs I ordered from the seller referenced in the above thread link. At least I hope I did! A tag on the wiring harness and a stamp on the plastic protective case both say "4300K," but the sticker on the protective case says "color temperature: 3000-_25,000K_." So, what? My bulb may only put out UV? I could give the whole neighborhood a suntan in the middle of the night. The seller has not responded with clarification of what temperature bulb is actually packaged in the case.


----------



## AILL (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello from Austria/Europe.

:help:

Anybody out there in the US who could buy such a light for me and ship it to Austria?

I am absolutely cracy about this light reading the different threads now for over an hour.

Thanks in advance 

Andreas


----------



## Kevenater (Aug 6, 2008)

I am a sams advantage member but when i try to register or do anything with my membership it adds a $40 renewal fee to my cart. what's up with that garbage? I want one of these lights!!!


----------



## willrx (Aug 6, 2008)

Is it possibly time for renewal?


----------



## Kevenater (Aug 6, 2008)

nope, good till 7 of 09


----------



## Patriot (Aug 7, 2008)

Give them a call Kev.


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Aug 7, 2008)

oh jesus

like I don't have enough lights already 

will you people ever stop?


----------



## Bullet Bob (Sep 17, 2008)

After buying 5 of these lights and having to return two because I could not get them to work ( I checked the battery connections but they would not charge) I returned the two and figured to order a couple more for gifts. I went to the Sams Club auction site and they are no longer listed!
Anybody know if they all went away? It wasn't that long ago and they still had about 350 in stock.


----------



## DimmerD (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.iconoutfit.com/power-on-board-super-bright-rechargable-hid-spotlight.html
On sale for 49.94 here.


----------



## Parker VH (Dec 28, 2008)

DimmerD said:


> http://www.iconoutfit.com/power-on-board-super-bright-rechargable-hid-spotlight.html
> On sale for 49.94 here.


 Says they're out of stock.


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 28, 2008)

DimmerD said:


> http://www.iconoutfit.com/power-on-board-super-bright-rechargable-hid-spotlight.html
> On sale for 49.94 here.


 
This item is currently out of stock!


----------



## Mettee (Dec 28, 2008)

I have two for sale in the buy sell forum, they are $75 each shipping included in the us. And they both work and they are both brand new.


----------

